# New Tires: General Exclaim UHPs



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

After my piece of crap 2454018 Falken Ziex ZE-512s wore out at just 16,500 of the easiest miles ever driven, just put on a set of General Exclaim UHPs.

Only have 1 mile on them -- but they look great, aren't noisy and balanced well. The shoulder is squared off -- and there's a built in rim protector that blends in with the overall design. Although they're the same +1 size, they look a heck of a lot meatier. No problem clearing the struts, either.

At $107 a corner, they're extremely inexpensive as well. FYI. If you need some new tires, give them a look...


----------



## EEZ GOAT (Jul 9, 2005)

got a web site for us?:cheers


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Here are a couple:

Tire Rack: http://www.tirerack.com/tires/tires.jsp?tireMake=General&tireModel=Exclaim+UHP

General Tire (forgive the picture of the really ugly car): http://www.generaltire.com/generato...s/performance/exclaim_uhp/competition_en.html

Tried them out today some more. Much, much quieter than the Falkens. Better traction, too. Really like them. At $107 a corner, they're a steal. Are they super sticky tires? Well, um, no -- because I think buying new tires for a street car every 5,000 is kinda stupid. Do they do a decent job, hold air, and keep your rims from sparking? Yep.


----------



## gebrooks (Mar 30, 2007)

*General UHP*

:agree Before I was lucky enough to acquire my '06 QSM/Redhot A4 w/17", I had a an '02 Miata with Bridgestone Turanzas (factory), which I replaced with Summitomos, then General UHPs. I was very pleased with the Generals. They were the quietest of the three brands I had on the little go-kart, they had remarkable grip in wet/dry and they cost far less than the Bridgestones. Once I've managed to scald the tread off of my factory goat shoes (soon, with my leaden right foot) I plan to buy Generals again unless the various forums are filled with unanimous praise for some new super-donuts that do everything including levitate freshly-washed goats over road puddles.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I researched quite a bit and choose the Generals. I ordered them last week from Tirerack at $79/tire. That is a bit scary cheap, however, take a look at the reviews on the tire. Go check out other performance car sites and you never see anything bad reported about them. Some are running these tires on NSX's, BMWs, Audi's, Cadillacs, etc. 

I'm in! I will receive them and put them on tomorrow. I'll also post my observations. They need about a 500 breakin period though.


----------



## GeeTeeOh (Jan 2, 2005)

After I wore-out the POS stock BFGs at 7500 miles, I got the UHPs. They lasted about 16K miles, and I went with the Falken Ziex 512s back in December after the UHPs got down to the tread bars. I think it's kinda funny I did the opposite of what you did (UHPs first, Z-512s second)! So far, I think the Falkens are better in heavy rain, and a little better than the Generals on dry pavement; the UHPs on the front felt soft at first so I kept them at 36psi and they worked great. The Falkens are a bit noisier than the Generals, but that's not a big concern of mine. We'll see if the Falkens can last me more than 16k miles!


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I got the General's mounted today and got about 50 miles on them. Here are my first impressions: They are extremely quiet, at least compared to the POS BFG tires that came on the car. They provide a very smooth ride. They look good. I was a bit suprised by the roll in the tire when cornering and they are a bit slow to respond but you certainly can feel what is going on. The max pressure for this tire is 52PSI, which suprised me. The tire shop suggested running about 40PSI. I may increase to 44-45PSI to see if that stops a bit of the roll. Before install I noticed the sidewalls seemed a bit thin and soft. I know the drive feel will change a bit as they get broken in and as I get used to them. At this point I LIKE THEM. It reminds my that the OEM BFGoodrich tires seriously SUCK!


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

Update at about 500 miles: I increased the pressure in the General's to 45PSI and the tire roll is greatly reduced. The tire also does not seem as slow to respond now...I've either got used to it or the air pressure increase has reduced it. Today was the first rain drive. I'm quite impressed with the performance of the tire. Did I mention that BFG tires suck? For anyone who still has them...burn rubber and use it as an excuse to get new tires...any new tires and you will be more pleased with your goat shoes.


----------



## BBlackGoat05 (Feb 14, 2006)

Great info! 
I was considering these, but I'm looking for an "all season" one. Unfortunately mine is a daily driver, but I'm wondering if anyone has info on a reasonably prices all-season performance shoe...
Any thoughts?


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

Russ2005 said:


> Update at about 500 miles: I increased the pressure in the General's to 45PSI and the tire roll is greatly reduced. The tire also does not seem as slow to respond now...I've either got used to it or the air pressure increase has reduced it. Today was the first rain drive. I'm quite impressed with the performance of the tire. Did I mention that BFG tires suck? For anyone who still has them...burn rubber and use it as an excuse to get new tires...any new tires and you will be more pleased with your goat shoes.


Ok, so dumb question. How does running more pressure affect tire wear? I have been keeping the standard 36 lbs in my UHPs, and I too have noticed how soft they seem. I didn't want to boost the inflation too much in fear that it would cause uneven wear, but I don't really want to suffer** these soft side walls if there's an easy fix like that. 


**Don't get me wrong, I like these tires.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

BBlackGoat05 said:


> Great info!
> I was considering these, but I'm looking for an "all season" one. Unfortunately mine is a daily driver, but I'm wondering if anyone has info on a reasonably prices all-season performance shoe...
> Any thoughts?


If you're interested in these, call General Tire about them. Even though they're marked UHP, I believe they're an all season tire -- at least one person I talked to said they were. Then again, I'm in California -- so snow isn't an issue for me.



coolhandgoat said:


> Ok, so dumb question. How does running more pressure affect tire wear? I have been keeping the standard 36 lbs in my UHPs, and I too have noticed how soft they seem. I didn't want to boost the inflation too much in fear that it would cause uneven wear, but I don't really want to suffer** these soft side walls if there's an easy fix like that.


Really depends on the tire. I ran Goodyear Gatorbacks for years in the mid 40 range. Loved the firm ride and the tread wear was good and even. The awful Falkens, on the other hand, were showing signs of increased treadwear through the middle of the tire -- which is classic overinflation. Have no idea about these tires, though.



Russ2005 said:


> Update at about 500 miles: I increased the pressure in the General's to 45PSI and the tire roll is greatly reduced. The tire also does not seem as slow to respond now...I've either got used to it or the air pressure increase has reduced it. Today was the first rain drive. I'm quite impressed with the performance of the tire. Did I mention that BFG tires suck? For anyone who still has them...burn rubber and use it as an excuse to get new tires...any new tires and you will be more pleased with your goat shoes.


Rain performance of these things is great. Drove 120 miles yesterday in the rain at 80 mph. The water evac was so good I wasn't concerned about hydroplaning at all.

Let me know how your treadwear goes with the increased pressure. I've run my tires really, really high for years -- but stopped it as my first set of tires on the GTO were wearing too fast. I really miss the road feel and aggressive turn in...


----------



## coolhandgoat (Nov 2, 2006)

I think I am going to start running 40 PSI in mine and see how that goes. If it starts wearing out the middle, I will just back it back down.




b_a_betterperson said:


> Rain performance of these things is great. Drove 120 miles yesterday in the rain at 80 mph. The water evac was so good I wasn't concerned about hydroplaning at all.


:agree No problems whatsoever with control in the rain, other than from the really oily roads around here. It is pretty amazing how many wrecks there are because people don't understand that the roads get really slick when it first starts raining.


----------



## vanceti (Mar 19, 2007)

I like the Generals as well. I had them on my last car and they were great. I still have the BFG up front and went with Kumo in back. I will replace all them when I get my rims in a month or so. I will go with General then


----------



## Don (Sep 20, 2004)

I have some Kumho tires for summer and Blizzzaks(SP?) for winter and and run 40 psi all the time. It seems that everything is better at this psi except for the ride. I don't care too much about that part. Both sets of tires seem to be wearing evenly.


----------



## Russ2005 (Nov 24, 2005)

I'll keep a little closer watch on any wear patterns than I probably would have and let ya'll know as I collect any information. If anything, higher pressure would cause a little extra wear in the middle of the tire...however, if you are letting that goat run like you should, then cornering at high rates of speed should wear the outsides more and even things up  

BTW, I have a great sweeping curve that I love to accelerate through. The best speed I was ever able to take it at on the stock BFG's without breaking loose was 68MPH. Today I took the corner at 68MPH on the Generals and I didn't feel any slipping. If feels like I can get a few more MPH out before breaking loose. Next pass I'm going for 70. I'll let you know how it goes, as long as I don't lose it, that is


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Just got mine from tirerack today. $340 shipped to my door. I get em installed tomorrow!


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Don said:


> I have some Kumho tires for summer and Blizzzaks(SP?) for winter and and run 40 psi all the time. It seems that everything is better at this psi except for the ride. I don't care too much about that part. Both sets of tires seem to be wearing evenly.


How do you like your Blizzaks? Mine make the car handle like a Buick when it's over 30 degrees out. Awesome in snow and ice though.


----------



## TR GTO (Mar 17, 2007)

All this talk about tires has me thinking about mine. I have stock 18s on my 04 and I swear I'll be lucky to squeeze 10,000 miles out of these Potenzas and for the price, I don't think I'll be buying them to replace them. I had to replace one because of a screw with only 3,000 miles on the tires and I can see a huge difference in tread depth between the new tire and the ones already on the car and I haven't even driven on them in the hot summer.


----------



## The_Goat (Mar 10, 2005)

Drove on the Generals today and yesterday, I love em. Yesterday it was wet and they stuck to the road. I'm really impressed.


----------

